# oil cap size



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

do all nissan engines use the same size oil cap?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so no body knows?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure. I would think all the GA's (B13/B14) would be. 
The one I bought was for a Honda, and it fit.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

weird. well the reason i'm asking if they're all the same size is because i was gonna buy one off ebay and the seller told me that all nissans have the same size oil cap. the question i asked him was if he could specify which engine codes his oil cap fit.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Make sure you don't get a 710 cap, it won't work...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I bought an oil cap off of ebay. It said hondas acuras nissans. I took a chance and it fit.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Don't the b12's have rubber push on caps? You don't want one of those.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i really don't like having to "take a chance" on something but i guess that's what'll have to do. thanks for all the info!

do those rubber push caps come in different colors?


----------

